# How do condoms feel for ladies?



## Daimai (Feb 14, 2010)

It is something that I have been curious about. How do comdoms feel compared to the "real thing". 
Is it better? Worse?

Any opinions and other input is welcome.
Discuss.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

They feel all wrong wrong wrong, oh so wrong. Keywords = wrong.
But seriously yeah.... wrong. 
hhhmmmm ..... it's like touching someone's face while wearing a pair of gloves and them asking if their skin feels smooth *runs*.
*ignore this post*.


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

Shannonline said:


> They feel all wrong wrong wrong, oh so wrong. Keywords = wrong.
> But seriously yeah.... wrong.
> hhhmmmm ..... it's like touching someone's face while wearing a pair of gloves and them asking if their skin feels smooth *runs*.
> *ignore this post*.


I like this thread.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

Shannonline said:


> They feel all wrong wrong wrong, oh so wrong. Keywords = wrong.
> But seriously yeah.... wrong.


10 characters...


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

That shit take all the feelin away.


----------



## lizziebaby420 (Apr 15, 2010)

they feel like a rubber baloon is goin up and down.
it takes away all the feeling;( 
which incourages 
UN-safe sex..
(no condems)
and im all for it!!!!<3:bored:


----------



## luminous beam (Apr 27, 2010)

hm, i don't think condoms take away the feeling of sex down there. i mean, yes it is not the same as feeling someone's skin next to yours, but it is still enjoyable in my opinion. the only downside to condoms is that it could dry a girl up down there faster, so lube is recommended. i think condoms make a penis feel more like a dildo, a fake dick lol but it's still a dick that you can have sex with right?!


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I prefer the real thing, thankfully I am on the pill. :crazy: Condoms aren't all that bad, it just gets boring after awhile.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

I wouldn't say with a condom feels any better or worse, a little different but I don't have a preference as far as feeling. With casual partners or friends with benefits I'll always prefer to use a condom, whether or not I'm on the pill. Once I'm in a steady, single partner sexual relationship with someone I don't push to use them.


----------



## lucky (Feb 26, 2010)

Hmm. It most likely feels exactly like it feels on our end.

Like a piece of latex is separating us.

So we aren't even directly touching.

It works. But it could be better. :happy:


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

You'd think with modern medicine they could come up with some lube that kills/blocks out anything nasty that could lead to complications/disease etc. Is it not 2010? *checks calendar* ...yeah *shrugs*.


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

I hate them....but I found out the hard way that I'm allergic to latex.


----------



## luminous beam (Apr 27, 2010)

^yikes, that sucks. well, i'm not saying that i'm thrilled about using condoms, but i rather the dude put a rubber on than have to be on a hormone based pill, patch or ring. i'm moody enough as it is for god's sake, i am feeler heh.

also, what about taking preventative measures against STDs? unfortunately i don't see any other way to do this other than using male/female condoms and dental dams.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

*sing*

Masterbationnnnnnn
Rules the nationnnnn
And prevents
STD-ationnnnnn

No procrastination....
on the assassinationnnnn
of latexation and impregnationnnnn
for your appreciationnnnnnn!

*run away*


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

Condoms definitely feel worse, in the sense of both literal feeling and the mental aspect. Although there is the comfort of having safe sex, there is something about sex with a condom that makes it all feel pretentious. The act of stopping foreplay to put rubber on your body is degrading to mother nature. There is no continuity in it and I think sex should be something unstoppable driven by pleasure and emotion. Condoms do literally feel worse too. It makes it feel smaller because there is less friction. And it feels less warm. There is something so unalive, and unnatural about condoms. I suppose in our world with .so many things we're blessed with, we have to make some sacrifices.


----------



## thisisme (Apr 11, 2010)

yeah...not as good at all.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

one time I gave a condom to my girlfriend to put it on me, she threw it in my face and said "I'm not a fucking blow-up doll"


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Thracius said:


> one time I gave a condom to my girlfriend to put it on me, she threw it in my face and said "I'm not a fucking blow-up doll"


What? Why would you give it to your girlfriend to put it on you? She isn't your mother putting on your socks in the morning before you go off to school, she's your girlfriend! I'm not surprised she acted the way she did.

OT, I would wear a condom or not only if the woman wanted me to as she has to risk far more possible aftermaths than I do (and it's easier for a woman to get a STD from a man than vice versa).


----------



## luminous beam (Apr 27, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> What? Why would you give it to your girlfriend to put it on you? She isn't your mother putting on your socks in the morning before you go off to school, she's your girlfriend! I'm not surprised she acted the way she did.



lol you know, some ppl think it's hot watching the woman put on the condom w/her mouth or something. i think that other girl was prob a bitch, not a very sensuous person...or the guy's approach wasn't a graceful one. i would prob throw it back at your face if you were condescending and it wasn't part of the foreplay.


----------



## Nitou (Feb 3, 2010)

Hate condoms. The texture is uncomfortable and the ones that are "ribbed for her pleasure" are even worse.


----------



## Tophat182 (Feb 16, 2010)

screamofconscious said:


> I hate them....but I found out the hard way that I'm allergic to latex.


My last gf was allergic to latex too. Made things so much easier.


----------



## Primus (Mar 22, 2010)

condoms in general are a bit uncomfortable but this one time I bought one of those trojan variety packs instead of my usual kind and one of the types was the yellow one which is "extra lubricated" i decided to pick this one because she was a virgin and I knew it would hurt a little but figured it would hurt less with less friction.....no.....never again! they mean it when they say extra lubricated because it made the whole experience feel like a slip and slide.....i seriously would have had more pleasure with a plastic doll at that point. However on condoms behalf I must say I like the slip N slide scenario better than the "you got me pregnant a**hole! now whatcha gonna do?" scenario.


----------



## reyesaaronringo (Dec 27, 2009)

yea condoms suck.

my girl and i found a good combination:

crown brand "skin less skin" condoms and warming lube on the inside and out. 

i only find them in adult shops like con-rev.

it's-um- heads and shoulders better than anything i've tried!

be safe people:happy:


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

skycloud86 said:


> What? Why would you give it to your girlfriend to put it on you? She isn't your mother putting on your socks in the morning before you go off to school, she's your girlfriend! I'm not surprised she acted the way she did.


oh you innocent little newbie


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Thracius said:


> oh you innocent little newbie


Why? Is it supposed to be something sexually exciting or something? Sounds to me like only controlling men like having their partners put their condoms on for them.


----------



## ShadowPlay (Feb 24, 2010)

From a females perspective, If your thinking about mere things like what the condoms feels like during sex; your doing it wrong.



skycloud86 said:


> Why? Is it supposed to be something sexually exciting or something? Sounds to me like only controlling men like having their partners put their condoms on for them.


...meh, there's nothing submissive about putting a condom on a guy. I do it all the time... with my mouth. It's fun, you should try it sometime.


----------



## On the road to Damascus (Oct 1, 2009)

Condoms are one of the best ways to prevent unwanted pregnancy and STD's so they are a very important part of of my sexual "preparedness". I have relied mostly on condoms for several years since I made the decision to not use hormonal-based contraceptives due to a family history of breast cancer.

I think most of the pleasure part of enjoying the act of making love is attitude and the anticipation. The use of condoms is just one part of the whole symphony of the experience and I have learned to enjoy the sometimes awkward moments that condoms can produce.

If I have any bit of advice to give to *guys* regarding condoms is the following - please, please practice using them on yourself! Know what it takes and how it feels to reach a climax with a condom on and try different types to see which ones you enjoy the most. I was in a situation where a prospective lover had been in a committed relationship for several years prior to dating me and he did not have to make love with a condom on...it took a bit of practice for him to get _up to speed so to speak_...the more the guy is comfortable and ok with using a condom, the better the overall experience will be for us goddesses.:wink:


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

murderegina said:


> The act of stopping foreplay to put rubber on your body is _*degrading to mother nature*_.


:crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## ShadowPlay (Feb 24, 2010)

yeah yeah, but mother nature is also a killer and isn't above using STI to balance things out. :tongue:


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

screamofconscious said:


> I hate them....but I found out the hard way that I'm allergic to latex.


I too found out the hard way that I reacted... poorly to nonoxynol-9. Honestly, I'm not even sure if any companies even use it anymore as I have avoided spermicides like the plague since about 1996.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> I too found out the hard way that I reacted... poorly to nonoxynol-9. Honestly, I'm not even sure if any companies even use it anymore as I have avoided spermicides like the plague since about 1996.



A lot of condom manufacturers stopped using N-9 when it was found to create a higher risk of the transmission of disease (specifically HIV), around 2001. It's probably the worst spermicide available on the market. I'm suprised it's never been outright banned in the US. It's exceptionally bothersome that it was never FDA approved but marketers started out by pushing the idea that it would give added protection not only against pregnancy but STD's. That shit is snake oil.


----------



## Nitou (Feb 3, 2010)

ShadowPlay said:


> From a females perspective, If your thinking about mere things like what the condoms feels like during sex; your doing it wrong.


Yeah, using a condom. Unfortunately it is a necessary evil. 



> ...meh, there's nothing submissive about putting a condom on a guy. I do it all the time... with my mouth. It's fun, you should try it sometime.


...meh, there's nothing wrong with being submissive to a worthy dom. 
"Sir, do you want me bent over your knee or on all fours when you beat me with your belt?"
:crazy:


----------



## ShadowPlay (Feb 24, 2010)

Nitou said:


> Yeah, using a condom. Unfortunately it is a necessary evil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't stand being sub! I'd be more likely to bite in such a situation


----------



## Nitou (Feb 3, 2010)

Me too. Heh heh. Bad sub. *spank* :tongue:


----------



## georgie (May 2, 2010)

Cruciferae said:


> I wouldn't say with a condom feels any better or worse, a little different but I don't have a preference as far as feeling. With casual partners or friends with benefits I'll always prefer to use a condom, whether or not I'm on the pill. Once I'm in a steady, single partner sexual relationship with someone I don't push to use them.


 
It's a necesary evil. But the real thing is still better.


----------



## silence (Nov 11, 2008)

vaginal rings and depo are more reliable in preventing pregnancy.



Comparison of birth control methods - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## 2ds (May 2, 2010)

reyesaaronringo said:


> yea condoms suck.
> 
> my girl and i found a good combination:
> 
> ...


Just so you know, lube inside the condom is almost 100% responsible for condom breakage


----------



## missred (Feb 17, 2010)

i dislike the lubrication that comes on them. it bothers my skin and makes me way dryer than i ought to be. 
ribbed for her pleasure is not really that pleasurable imho
theres one brand that always works well for me though i can never remember the name of it XD
and i really enjoy putting condoms on my partners for them. it doesnt feel very submissive to me at all.. more like im wrapping a present for myself.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I think condoms are responsible for most monogamist relationships. We are all trying to prevent ourselves from using them. STDs promote monogamy. 

I don't like condoms, only because my partner usually hates them. I can't feel satisfied unless I know he is also feel 100% satisfied to full extent. However, I would never not where one with a new partner. And of course I will make applying one on as sexy as possible.

As far as reliable birth control, I have some high tech rod in my arm that lasts for three years. I am latina, and I am not willing to take any chances with my type of blood. :crazy:


----------

